# Marine Aquariums > Marine aquarium Set Up >  Help with api test kit

## lost

Brought a api test kit and am having a few probs with the readings and i am hoping that you might be able to help me.According to the tests
calcium=520 ppm
kh=214.8 ppm/12dkh
phosphate 5 ppm
nitrate=80ppm
To be honest i am not sure  how good the kit is i am hoping you guys might be able to advise me on this thanks

----------


## Timo

Looks about right for a new set up. Try a water change, also D&Ds H2o salt has more mag use it if you can get it. Get and run some rowaphos to get PO3 down. Probibio for NO3 reduction but it takes time water change then add will be fastest  :Big Grin:

----------


## lost

Thanks bud for the help how long do you class a tank as a "new set up"?so at the mo there is nothing to worry about? What i intend to do is get some ready made "ro saltwater" mix from my lfs.That has a sg of about 0.24 so do you think i should get some calcium top up ? i do have some some zoas and two mushrooms and they look "stunted"I also have two damsels,two clown fish,a sand shifting star fish,one turbo snail,one red leg hermit and a sea cucumber and i feed half a block of brine shrimp in the morning and fresh mussel in the evening and they are ok

----------


## Timo

> Thanks bud for the help how long do you class a tank as a "new set up"?so at the mo there is nothing to worry about? What i intend to do is get some ready made "ro saltwater" mix from my lfs.That has a sg of about 0.24 so do you think i should get some calcium top up ? i do have some some zoas and two mushrooms and they look "stunted"I also have two damsels,two clown fish,a sand shifting star fish,one turbo snail,one red leg hermit and a sea cucumber and i feed half a block of brine shrimp in the morning and fresh mussel in the evening and they are ok


Depends on the set up could be months to years, once all prams are constantly stable its mature.

----------


## lost

i have brought some rowaphos to see if that will help i will test the water again in about a week and see if that has helped got a while before my tank is matured  :lol2:

----------

